# Coffee went up to $16.99-18.99 per 3lb can!



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

went to the store yesterday to take advantage of a local sale on some things.
Was walking thru the isle with the coffee's and holy Cow!
Maxwell house 3lb cans were $18.99 up from just $10.99 last week!!!
Folgers was at $16.99 also 3lb cans.
The other brands or these brands for the small 1lb size cans were all between $6.00 -8.00 each.
oh my goodness. I am still hyperventilating. that is just so outrageous!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It is going to get so much worse.......

New London County Food Policy Council - Other News - Food Commodities Rise Seen Swamping Consumers With Inflation

*Food Commodities Rise Seen Swamping Consumers With Inflation 
Sunday, April 10, 2011 at 9:21PM *
Coffee, sugar and cocoa prices will rise five- to 10-fold by 2014 because of shortages that will mean consumers getting "swamped" by food-price inflation, according to Superfund Financial.

A lack of farmland and rising costs means growers will fail to keep up with demand, said Aaron Smith, managing director of Superfund Financial (Hong Kong) Ltd. and Superfund USA Inc. Commodities account for about 40 percent of Superfund's $1.25 billion assets under management. Smith correctly predicted record copper prices in November and a month later rightly anticipated that silver would outperform gold.

A United Nations index of world food prices jumped to a record last month, contributing to riots across northern Africa and the Middle East that already toppled leaders in Egypt and Tunisia. Global food security is threatened by "excessive price volatility and speculation," farm ministers from 48 countries said in a joint statement after meeting in Berlin in January.

"There's a tremendous shortage of food, there's a tremendous shortage of arable land," Smith said in interview in London. "Any kind of food products are going to increase."

Coffee jumped more than fivefold in the two years through July 1994 and more than tripled from February 2002 to March 2005. Sugar prices rose fourfold from June 2002 to February 2006 and more than tripled from June 2007 to February last year. Cocoa advanced 242 percent from December 2000 to January 2003.

*Price Gains*
Arabica coffee traded on ICE Futures U.S. in New York almost doubled in the past year and traded at $2.663 a pound at 7:33 a.m. local time. Raw-sugar futures advanced 51 percent to 27.03 cents a pound, while cocoa is little changed at $2,960 a metric ton.

Coffee prices jumped after wet weather damaged crops in Colombia and on forecasts for a smaller harvest in Brazil, the world's largest exporter. Sugar gained after floods in Pakistan and Australia and cocoa advanced as fighting after elections in November disrupted exports from Ivory Coast, the largest grower.

Superfund, founded in Vienna in 1995, specializes in so- called managed futures, using its own trading system to buy and sell commodities and currency futures, stocks and bonds. It has a 24-hour trading operation in Chicago, Smith said.

The U.S. consumer price index rose 0.5 percent in February, the most since June 2009. Asian countries from China to Indonesia raised interest rates this year to curb inflation. European inflation quickened to 2.6 percent in March, the fastest since October 2008 and above the European Central Bank's 2 percent limit.

*Bull Market*
The commodity bull market may last for 15 to 20 years, Smith said in July 2008. The Standard & Poor's GSCI Index of 24 commodities, which that month dropped as much as 66 percent through February 2009, is still 20 percent below its 2008 peak.

Wheat traded in Chicago is down 8.7 percent this year and sugar has dropped 16 percent. Global sugar production may exceed demand for the first time in four years if "normal weather conditions" return to the biggest growing nations, broker and researcher Jonathan Kingsman said last month.

Access to water, higher labor costs and rising incomes are also issues for food commodities, Smith said.

"There's about 7 billion people in the world," he said. "When you have that many people, it only takes tens of millions of people to move up a market that's so small like sugar."

*Rising Population*
World food production will have to increase by 70 percent by 2050 to meet increasing demand from an expanding global population, projected to rise to 9.1 billion by 2050 from 6.9 billion now, Hiroyuki Konuma, the UN Food and Agriculture Organization's regional representative in Asia, said in an interview in Bangkok on March 9.

Food costs are at "dangerous levels" after pushing 44 million people into poverty since June, World Bank President Robert Zoellick said last month. That adds to the more than 900 million people around the world who go hungry each day, he said.

It's "an incredibly difficult humanitarian story because the poorest countries will be hit the hardest," Smith said. "The average person is going to be swamped by food inflation. The new arms race is food and energy."

An indirect way of betting on food prices is to buy gold, because it tends to do well when inflation accelerates, he said. Gold has gained the past 10 years and reached a record $1,447.82 an ounce last week, while silver is up 22 percent this year at $37.775 an ounce. Gold will climb to $2,000 and silver to $60 in three years, he said.

"I think that gold, and to a lesser extent silver, will dramatically underperform soft commodities, but will at least have a high correlation to them," Smith said. "When we see short-term rates in the U.S. at double digits then you can start to speculate that gold might be getting close to the end of its run."

To contact the reporter on this story: Nicholas Larkin in London at [email protected]

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Claudia Carpenter at [email protected].


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I was reading elsewhere that sugar prices are high because Brazil is using sugar cane for alternative fuel like the US is using corn. good grief ... burning food for fuel. sigh


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hang onto your hats folk this is going to a bumpy ride.


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

lhalfcent said:


> I was reading elsewhere that sugar prices are high because Brazil is using sugar cane for alternative fuel like the US is using corn. good grief ... burning food for fuel. sigh


Yeah I know its crazy burn food for fuel, I cant use the language I would like to say what I think about it :gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah:.. Cya Slick


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Check Save-a-lot and ALDIs

We got 34oz cans for $4.99 and now have 14 cans in the pantry. Get it while you can.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Check Save-a-lot and ALDIs
> 
> We got 34oz cans for $4.99 and now have 14 cans in the pantry. Get it while you can.


told hubby i was gonna hit Aldi's. Trying to get a fix on what items i can't grow or make that would make sense to stock up on...beyond TP. lol
I am coffee snob so I really like my french roast. hehe


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

DollarGeneral has Maxwell House WakeUp Blend for $6.00 a 3 lb can May 1-8
They also have Clover Valley 3lb coffee for under $5.
Grab it now if you need to, or stock up on your favorite green beans.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

lhalfcent said:


> oh my goodness. I am still hyperventilating. that is just so outrageous!


Relax and have a nice cup of hot coffee


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a dozen large cans put back, but maybe I should get more. Found decaf marked down last week and got several cans of that for evening coffee. Also got instant coffee for barter also marked down. I can do without during the day, but really enjoy my 2 cups in the morning to get me going.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Check Save-a-lot and ALDIs
> 
> We got 34oz cans for $4.99 and now have 14 cans in the pantry. Get it while you can.


Gotta love ALDIs. I usually swing by ALDIs every other week.

As others have said though, prices will be increasing as the dollar decreases in value. If the dollar is ever replaced as the world's reserve currency we'll have hyper-inflation that will be unlike anything we've ever seen.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Aldi's is great for canned goods. Their coffee is called Beaumont and it's not all that great. If it saves a lot of money, though, it's definately worth it. I haven't bought coffee in a while but I'm going to need some this weekend. Gotta shop around.


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

I picked it up tonight at walmart for $750 for a little over 2lb maxwell house, I may buy more if that price may go up, I make the coffee at work.. Cya Slick


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

There are three different varieties of coffee to choose from at Aldi's. There is the plain Beaumont brand, a second variety of "German Roasted Coffee" in vacuum sealed bricks, and finally the premium line of Jamaican Mountain Blend and Kona Blend coffees. Although I'm not particularly a coffee drinker except on cold mornings and far from a coffee snob, to me there's nothing worse than a cup of coffee that tastes like burnt sawdust in the morning. For fear of bringing home a bag of worthless disgusting coffee, I decided to go with the most expensive variety.

One wouldn't expect to find a bag of Kona or Blue Mountain coffee for $3.79. In all reality, these coffees aren't Kona or Blue Mountain. Both of them are "blends" which means that as little as 15% of the coffee must be the stated variety. Also, you'll notice that the Jamaican coffee is "Mountain" rather than "Blue Mountain" blend. That's because "Blue Mountain" is a regulated label, and in all likelihood, none of this coffee came from the Blue Mountain region. 

Correction - the whole bean version of this coffee does say "Blue Mountain" so maybe they did put the real deal in there. (Why wouldn't they say that on the package? :dunno: )

However, I really don't care what percentage of the coffee was grown in Hawaii or Jamaica, it all unfortunately has to travel way too far IMO. All I care about is that the coffee tastes good, and I suspected that Aldi would put forth a decent coffee blend to fill their premium line. I was right. I've been drinking the Jamaican Blend for about a week now, and I am pleasantly surprised at how good it is. The mental benchmark that I used for this coffee is Kroger's Private Selection varieties, which cost about $5 more, pound for pound. In my opinion, the Beaumont Jamaican Blend is every bit as good as the Private Selection coffees, and the price is much better. If you want gourmet quality tho, you'll have to buy gourmet products... it's almost impossible to match the quality of a product that costs up to 4x as much.

As a side note, this coffee comes in 12oz bags rather than 1lb bags. This is great for me, because I only drink it ocassionally, and a 1lb usually gets given away before it goes stale just so it's not wasted. However, you'll want to keep this in mind if you're comparing prices to 1lb bags.

Bottom line: IMHO a great deal on an excellent everyday coffee.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> Although I'm not particularly a coffee drinker except on cold mornings and far from a coffee snob, to me there's nothing worse than a cup of coffee that tastes like burnt sawdust in the morning. For fear of bringing home a bag of worthless disgusting coffee, I decided to go with the most expensive variety.


I also call it "damaged water" :gaah::gaah:

Jimmy


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Check the price of coffee after work yesterday Folgers $11.99, last week it was $7.99.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

found a local sale here where Folgers bold blend 3lb can is 8.99.
otherwise everything is from 15.99 - 18.99


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

lhalfcent said:


> found a local sale here where Folgers bold blend 3lb can is 8.99.
> otherwise everything is from 15.99 - 18.99


Hmmmm..... must be a regional/brand thing. I just bought 2 3# cans of store brand coffee at walmart yesterday for $6 a can. the store brand is made by the same company that makes maxwell house brand.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Regional/Brand Issue*



oldsoldier said:


> Hmmmm..... must be a regional/brand thing. I just bought 2 3# cans of store brand coffee at walmart yesterday for $6 a can. the store brand is made by the same company that makes maxwell house brand.


You may be right. I just bought a 3# can of Maxwell House de-caf at Wal-Mart for $12.98, their brand of de-caf wasn't available in anything but 11oz. cans and it was $4.98. Last week it was $2.98. That's a 66% increase in a week. Their brand in the 3# cans was $8.99, just $1.00 less than the Maxwell house for regular.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

after reading this thread earlier I called up the local *Dollar Tree* to find out that their coffee comes in a 10oz bag, so that works out to $8 for 5 lbs

I'm suuuuuuuuuure the quality is juuuuuust fine, really... :lolsmash:


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

The Dollar General coffee isn't bad, I've had much worse  Haven't tried the Dollar Tree stuff yet. I like my coffee, so I'll stock up on the cheap stuff (Dollar General, and Maxwell House Wake up Blend) with a few of the good stuff. I'd rather drink "not so great" than nothing at all.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I just got a can of Maxwell House Master Blend (44.5 oz size) at Sam's Club tonight for $9 something... basically $10. That's my coffee of choice anyway, and the price is staying fairly steady. If I drink my regular amount, that'll last close to 2 months.


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

Davo45 said:


> Gotta love ALDIs. I usually swing by ALDIs every other week.
> 
> As others have said though, prices will be increasing as the dollar decreases in value. If the dollar is ever replaced as the world's reserve currency we'll have hyper-inflation that will be unlike anything we've ever seen.


I believe we have seen hyper-inflation already but we don't recognize it as it is in disguise by the government robbing Peter to pay Paul..but remember when all else fails the US dollar can still make a fire to cook your food you have stocked up just for a time lime this


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll have to look at our local grocery store tomorrow to see how much it's gone up to here! Our local grocery store is painfully expensive anyway, so I shudder to think. I typically buy my coffee at Grocery Outlet. They have 2 lb bags of whole bean, Boondock brand, or something, for 7.99. Well, last month when I did my shopping it was 7.99...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I gotta stop looking at this thread! It makes me want to buy coffee just for possible barter.  (we don't drink coffee around here) 

DH and I love Oregon Trail history. It's been said that those who drank coffee had a better survival rate because they boiled their water (for coffee) and didn't contract water-borne diseases. DH and I would have been so dead.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I gotta stop looking at this thread! It makes me want to buy coffee just for possible barter.  (we don't drink coffee around here)
> 
> DH and I love Oregon Trail history. It's been said that those who drank coffee had a better survival rate because they boiled their water (for coffee) and didn't contract water-borne diseases. DH and I would have been so dead.


You cannot possibly fathom the immensity of the shock that I get from people that aren't coffee drinkers! Coffee is sweet nectar from God! 
You can probably barter with the small coffee individual 2-serving bags you can buy near the grind-your-own-coffee section of stores. Hell, if there was a SHTF situation, I'd trade a gram of gold for coffee. LoL! I NEED THE STUFF! It's my "crack"

I need to stock up on coffee. I'm down to 3 cans!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Irritated-rigt there with you on that one.

Goshengirl: You bring up a good point...if you stock up on some of those things that a lot of people CRAVE but you don't care for, you've got a real ace in the hole for bartering. And those items will just be for bartering-you won't be tempted to tap into the supply for other purposes.

Having said that, I have some coffee put back, but if it ever became unavailable, that's one thing I'd miss in a hurry.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Cahri said:


> I believe we have seen hyper-inflation already but we don't recognize it as it is in disguise by the government robbing Peter to pay Paul..but remember when all else fails the US dollar can still make a fire to cook your food you have stocked up just for a time lime this


Oh I so agree! Hyperinflation is already here we just haven't seen the brunt of it yet.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Kai22 said:


> I'll have to look at our local grocery store tomorrow to see how much it's gone up to here! Our local grocery store is painfully expensive anyway, so I shudder to think....


I know what you mean. Those of us out west aren't lucky enough to have stores like Aldis and Save-a-Lot, and we pay a lot more for everything. The closest thing we have is the Dollar Tree stores that finally made it to western Montana in the last couple years. We don't even have Dollar General or Family Dollar in Montana.

If you live in "Smiths" country (a subsidary of Kroger), they occasionally have good sales on coffee. That's when we stock up. If it comes in the plastic jugs we re-seal it with our vacuum sealer in about 1-lb. sizes, then store them in heavy, airtight buckets in a cool, dry place. We leave the metal cans alone.

I haven't been to a store at all since this thread started, but when I do, I'll look at coffee prices.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay, here it is: 34.5 oz. can, Kroger brand, bought today at Smith's grocery store in Kalispell Montana, $6.99.

We haven't tried this brand before, so hopefully it's good! We can always seal it up for long-term storage. After the SHTF, it'll taste good, I'm sure! lol


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't know who to believe, but last week at a sale, I was buying Maxwell house ($5.50 each if you bought a case of 6) and the rep said prices are going up June 1st. Maybe the price increase hasn't really hit us here yet, I don't know. We try to purchase in bulk so I don't always know what the current prices are.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I gotta stop looking at this thread! It makes me want to buy coffee just for possible barter.  (we don't drink coffee around here)
> 
> DH and I love Oregon Trail history. It's been said that those who drank coffee had a better survival rate because they boiled their water (for coffee) and didn't contract water-borne diseases. DH and I would have been so dead.


 I'm with you goshengirl, I am really getting a kick out of this thread, everyone is so fun, I don't drink coffee either, if you folks were all talking about pepsi, I would definitely not find this near as funny!! lol:ignore:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

neldarez said:


> I'm with you goshengirl, I am really getting a kick out of this thread, everyone is so fun, I don't drink coffee either, if you folks were all talking about pepsi, I would definitely not find this near as funny!! lol:ignore:


Yeah, when I read your comment about Pepsi, it hit me in the solar plexus. Diet Pepsi is definitely my vice!

:beercheer: (<-----------there's pepsi in those beer mugs)


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm with you guys on the pepsi, only my preferred version is "Pepsi Throwback", mostly because the old-fashioned cans make me sentimental! lol  

It does store fairly well, too. Last summer I drank some regular pepsi I had stored in our root cellar for 4 years. It seemed a tad flat but not too bad.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

DH is a Pepsi Max fan. I don't drink sodas but do love my green tea. Still need those 2 cups of java in the morning to get my motor running.


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

I finally got to the grocery store here in town today and checked the price of the Maxwell House. They don't carry 3 lb. cans, but the 2 lb cans were 14.99. eek!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

In today's paper, Dollar General has Maxwell House (wake up roast) and Folgers Country Roast for $6.50/34.5 oz. The last time I reported DG having coffee on sale it was $6...just a week or two ago. I never made it to DG but I will this time.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Dixie said:


> In today's paper, Dollar General has Maxwell House (wake up roast) and Folgers Country Roast for $6.50/34.5 oz. The last time I reported DG having coffee on sale it was $6...just a week or two ago. I never made it to DG but I will this time.


Dixie--the day I bought 4 MH(wake up roast) for $6 at DG... _*two days later *_it was advertised for 6.50...50 cents in two days!!!

Run, don't walk this time---heck, who knows where this will stop??:surrender:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Clarice said:


> DH is a Pepsi Max fan. I don't drink sodas but do love my green tea. Still need those 2 cups of java in the morning to get my motor running.


Coffee, it's what's for whatever time of day.....

I got lots of coffee in one form or another stored and rotated....:2thumb:

:beercheer:..........this is a Latte......

Jimmy


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> I got lots of coffee in one form or another stored and rotated....:2thumb:


How long will a can last past its date stamp on the bottom? Another 6 months to a year?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

That depends how it's packaged. Is it in a metal can with a solid metal lid? A metal can with the pull-foil top? A plastic can with a plastic sheet top and a screw-on lid? 

Metal with a solid metal lid will keep the longest. For plastic cans, I wonder if it would keep longer if a person opened the cans and vacuum sealed the coffee in bags, then stored it in an airtight can or bucket?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> That depends how it's packaged.
> Metal with a solid metal lid will keep the longest.


That's what I buy! :2thumb:

I heard somewhere that the vacuum sealed "bricks" last the longest, but I see none for sale anywhere around where I live.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Dixie--the day I bought 4 MH(wake up roast) for $6 at DG... _*two days later *_it was advertised for 6.50...50 cents in two days!!!
> 
> Run, don't walk this time---heck, who knows where this will stop??:surrender:


*J
As soon as Grandson when down for his nap, I flew over there!! lol I bought all they had!! I feel good now! 
(BTW... hubby was home with GS.)*


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Dixie said:


> *J
> As soon as Grandson when down for his nap, I flew over there!! lol I bought all they had!! I feel good now!
> (BTW... hubby was home with GS.)*


I like how you added the last part. Made me smile


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I can’t do caffeine anymore but used to drink a lot of coffee, Folgers regular roast in a percolator. Even though I am not allowed to have it, I have 6 or 7 bricks in the supplies and the old percolator in the cupboard. If the time comes when I need it, I bet a cup of fresh perc coffee would do its job of keeping me awake now! I also stocked it for barter, I KNOW how much I NEEDED that first cup (or three) every morning to get me going. Don’t know or really care how long it is good for, if there is none available I will have the best coffee available!!!


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

According to ShelfLifeAdvice.com, the bricks of vacuum-packed coffee have a shelf life on one year in the pantry.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

LincTex said:


> How long will a can last past its date stamp on the bottom? Another 6 months to a year?


I have tired out beans that were 3 yrs old. Not bad. Beans with a hand crank grinder is really the way to go. Ground coffee even in a vac, loses the natural oils thus flavor. Beans will too, just slower.

Absolute best is freeze dried coffee. I actually have quite a bit of it saved back. Will last forever. Good as fresh brewed? Nope, but beats roast banana skins and chickory...:surrender:

Jimmy


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> Absolute best is freeze dried coffee.


Is this the same as "instant" coffee? 
I have some of that stored, too. It just isn't the same as brewed coffee, but it is a FAR cry better than NO coffee!!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

LincTex said:


> I heard somewhere that the vacuum sealed "bricks" last the longest, but I see none for sale anywhere around where I live.


get the intro offer from Gevalia (with free coffee maker) and then cancel afterwards

their coffee comes in vac sealed bricks


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*coffee defeats cancer?*

heard a blip aboot this on the radio...

Coffee for cancer prevention: good idea? - Boston.com


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Is this the same as "instant" coffee?
> I have some of that stored, too. It just isn't the same as brewed coffee, but it is a FAR cry better than NO coffee!!!


*
Not answering for Jimmy, but No they are not the same. Freezed dried is much better than instant. IMO*


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I never thought about storing coffee beans! *slaps forehead* I store whole wheat and other "wholes", and know that it keeps longer and retains nutrition better, but somehow I never applied that same concept to coffee and coffee beans!

I know what direction I'm switching that area of my preps to! Thanks!


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Sale, today at Walmart.. 33 oz maxwell house coffee 8.50


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dixie said:


> *
> Not answering for Jimmy, but No they are not the same. Freezed dried is much better than instant. IMO*


Folgers and one other are the only freeze dried. And as Dixie said it is alot better then reg instant.

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I never thought about storing coffee beans! *slaps forehead* I store whole wheat and other "wholes", and know that it keeps longer and retains nutrition better, but somehow I never applied that same concept to coffee and coffee beans!
> 
> I know what direction I'm switching that area of my preps to! Thanks!


Not sure you have a Sam's anywhere near but they have their brand, Member's Mark Fair Trade, 2.5 lb Columbian Supremeo for $9.xx. And I'll say it's as good a coffee as there is. Been a bean grinder for 25 yrs and tried a bunch of 'em and it's great.

Jimmy


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Jimmy24 said:


> Not sure you have a Sam's anywhere near but they have their brand, Member's Mark Fair Trade, 2.5 lb Columbian Supremeo for $9.xx. And I'll say it's as good a coffee as there is. Been a bean grinder for 25 yrs and tried a bunch of 'em and it's great.
> 
> Jimmy


We don't have Sam's but we do have Costco. I'll check there. They seem to carry pretty much the same things.


----------



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

I noticed the price going up big time a few weeks ago, Safeway, Albertsons, these kind of stores my brand went up $4.00 a can over night to 14.99, also our cans aren't 3 lbs anymore just 2.2lbs. Thanks goodness Winco is still only 10.99, but then a couple weeks ago it was 6.99 regular price


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

coffee seems to be hovering between $16 and $18 dollars for a 3lb can.
On sale I have seen $8.99 and not any lower. sigh


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*Have You Heard Of This???*

I recently heard a commercial for Sozo coffee. It is supposed to be a really great coffee and each cup of it has the antioxidants equivalent of 1 cup of blueberries. Have any of you tried it yet? :dunno:


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

$1 an oz is a little pricey- even for a Doctor's family!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> $1 an oz is a little pricey- even for a Doctor's family!


Beef jerky prices


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Found Maxwell house coffee "breakfast blend' at dollar store today at $6+ for a 34 +oz can


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

34oz cans are $12.99 here WITH A 75 cent coupon....
It's madness, i tell ya!


----------

